# Blue top HGH- 191aa 'style'



## ReRaise (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi all. Been looking online and I've seen a site, that I've heard are legit, selling Generic HGH (blue top)....on the label it says '191 aa style' . Anybody know if this is legit HGH? It's just the word 'style' that is making me wonder.

Cheers


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

id be abit concerned myself, if it had of said amino contruction or something similar, yeah id say go ahead but style... erm


----------



## ReRaise (Nov 19, 2010)

Am i allowed to post an image from the website, to see if anyone has run these blue tops?

If not I understand.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

as long as its just a picture you will be fine posting it, altho dont if it has a link to the site


----------



## ReRaise (Nov 19, 2010)

Anybody run anything with a label similar to this?


----------



## ReRaise (Nov 19, 2010)

Anybody recognise the above vials?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Just blue tops mate, there is about 100 factories producing them so its difficult to say if they are good or not

You could get a good genuine batch, or you could get a batch crap that has like 2iu per vial in or even no HGH at all

Not saying they are not gtg at all, but thats the risk with Blue/Yellow/Green tops etc


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

as rap has said there are many blue tops about, the vials are all the same but the stickers differ, iv had ones quite similar but have said somatropin human grade growth hormone with 191aa at the bottom along with the manufacter date and exp. suppose only one way to find out is to bite the bullet and try. personally id pay that bit extra and get a product that is unquestionable regarding authenticity


----------



## ReRaise (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks fellas. Guess I'll stay away. I've seen many threads on here where people say they have had great results with generic blue tops, but I guess if it's so hit and miss it's not worth the gamble.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

local sources are better mate as you can get feed back from other epople but websites are a no no in my book


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I've used GH from that source I think.

Was OK


----------

